
The Photographer Who's Friends with Over 200 Hummingbirds - aaronbrethorst
https://petapixel.com/2017/09/11/photographer-whos-friends-200-hummingbirds/
======
ColinWright
It's a lovely story, and the photos are exquisite. But I worry what will
happen when she gets another job in another city and moves on. It seems likely
that the population of hummingbirds has exploded in part because of the extra
food she's providing - what will happen to them then?

Perhaps she'll never move.

But the photos are extraordinary ...

